# Il mio disco... diventa hda ... era sda :o

## n0t

Come da topic... dopo aver reinstallato gentoo, vado a configurare il mio kernel.. e noto che il mio disco interno viene visto come hda, prima era sempre stato sda, mentre ora, il mio disco USB viene visto come sda, la pendrive come sdb e solo il disco come hda...

La cosa comporta problemi nelle performance del disco?  :Surprised: 

----------

## n0t

mi dovete scusare  :Surprised:  nn so cosa avevo bevuto asd  :Surprised: 

Mi sono accorto solo ora che mi sn ripreso che ho postato nel mezzo delle documentazioni  :Surprised: 

se qualche buon mod, anima pia può spostare ^^ grazie :p

sorry ^^

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Risorse italiane (documentazione e tools) to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## djinnZ

sicuramente hai compilato la vecchia libata ed il disco (ATA) ti viene visto attraverso quella. Differenze di prestazioni nessuna, ma tieni conto che prima o poi sarà rimossa dal kernel.

----------

## n0t

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> sicuramente hai compilato la vecchia libata ed il disco (ATA) ti viene visto attraverso quella. Differenze di prestazioni nessuna, ma tieni conto che prima o poi sarà rimossa dal kernel.

 

...

Ok :p

Dati alla mano posso affermare però, che con un pò di accortezza nella configurazione del kernel, cioè:

Ho disabilitato completamente la sezione ATA/ATAPI/IDE

E ho abilitato solamente il nuovo modulo SATA con SCSI... 

Adesso gli hd vengono tutti visti come sd*

E le prestazioni sono aumentate notevolmente, metti che sto compilando mozilla firefox, e sto scrivendo sul forum, ieri, se compilato perfino portage, il mouse non si muoveva, e l'unica modifica fatta, è questa ^^ :p

Che serva a qualcun'altro ^^

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... quello sembra più un problema di dma non attivato che di performance del disco. se attivi il dma con i moduli PATA dovrebbe avere più o meno le stesse performance, non dei risultati così differenti. E' vero che i sata sono il futuro mentre i pata il passato però fino a ieri abbiamo utilizzato tutti dei pata e non è mai scattato il mouse durante la compilazione, altrimenti non avrebbe senso compilarsi a manina il sistema.

----------

## n0t

Guarda quello che ti posso dire io, è che dopo questa modifica il sistema è tornato normale..  :Neutral:  adesso boh  :Surprised: 

Si è presentato solo un problema legato al kernel 2.6.24, e il driver iwlwifi, ma per questo adesso faccio un altro post.

 :Surprised: 

----------

## djinnZ

I nuovi pata abilitano il dma di default i vecchi spesso no, anzi sempre se non hai messo y a ignore word93 nella mia limitata esperienza.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *n0t wrote:*   

> Guarda quello che ti posso dire io, è che dopo questa modifica il sistema è tornato normale..  adesso boh 
> 
> Si è presentato solo un problema legato al kernel 2.6.24, e il driver iwlwifi, ma per questo adesso faccio un altro post.
> 
> 

 

Confermo quello che ha notato il mio amico n0t, con il disco riconosciuto come hda, il tempo di apertura di openoffice era di 70 secondi. Con il disco visto come sda, è di soli 15 secondi.

----------

